# Ruby Red Spilo



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

ruby red spilo in a 30 gallon for life?.....u guys think it would be ok?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

For life.......75g imo.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

40 gallon or bigger.
You'll be okay with the 30... just be sure to keep up on water changes and offer adequate filtration.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

75g......


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

Im currently going to be housing one in a 50g but im hoping to pick one up at the 3-4in size so that I wont have to upgrade for a while


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

40 gallons, 75 gallons...you guys are fuckin' nuts!

A 30g is A-OK for life for this fish.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

SERRAPYGO said:


> 40 gallons, 75 gallons...you guys are fuckin' nuts!
> 
> A 30g is A-OK for life for this fish.


No its not... How big do YOU think they get?

They get a lot bigger then people think...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> 40 gallons, 75 gallons...you guys are fuckin' nuts!
> 
> A 30g is A-OK for life for this fish.


No its not... How big do YOU think they get?

They get a lot bigger then people think...
[/quote]
How big do YOU think it will get in captivity? Serrasalmus species grow at a snails pace and almost never reach their full potential size in our tanks. Even if it does, at around 10 inches, 98 out of 100 of serrasalmus are home bodies and stay glued to a corner of the tank! If you get one that is rambunctious and a head slammer...then yeah, make the appropriate adjustments. It's not rocket science! These fish don't sprout into monsters overnight! And, IF the tank starts seeming too small in TEN YEARS!!!! ...upgrade a gallon. Sheesh!


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks...............I agree^ serrapygo


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

SERRAPYGO said:


> 40 gallons, 75 gallons...you guys are fuckin' nuts!
> 
> A 30g is A-OK for life for this fish.


No its not... How big do YOU think they get?

They get a lot bigger then people think...
[/quote]
How big do YOU think it will get in captivity? Serrasalmus species grow at a snails pace and almost never reach their full potential size in our tanks. Even if it does, at around 10 inches, 98 out of 100 of serrasalmus are home bodies and stay glued to a corner of the tank! If you get one that is rambunctious and a head slammer...then yeah, make the appropriate adjustments. It's not rocket science! These fish don't sprout into monsters overnight! And, IF the tank starts seeming too small in TEN YEARS!!!! ...upgrade a gallon. Sheesh!








[/quote]

A friend of mine that I will not name has had one for 2 years... Its grown over 4" since he has got it. It easily exceeds the 7" "Maximum"


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Start it in a 30. Even a 35. If down the road YEARS from now he starts to look cramped, you can put him in a 50 gallon (36x18(

75 gallons is way to much room for that fish IMO


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> 40 gallons, 75 gallons...you guys are fuckin' nuts!
> 
> A 30g is A-OK for life for this fish.


No its not... How big do YOU think they get?

They get a lot bigger then people think...
[/quote]
How big do YOU think it will get in captivity? Serrasalmus species grow at a snails pace and almost never reach their full potential size in our tanks. Even if it does, at around 10 inches, 98 out of 100 of serrasalmus are home bodies and stay glued to a corner of the tank! If you get one that is rambunctious and a head slammer...then yeah, make the appropriate adjustments. It's not rocket science! These fish don't sprout into monsters overnight! And, IF the tank starts seeming too small in TEN YEARS!!!! ...upgrade a gallon. Sheesh!








[/quote]

A friend of mine that I will not name has had one for 2 years... Its grown over 4" since he has got it. It easily exceeds the 7" "Maximum"
[/quote]

Yeah man... better keep that friend's name on the DL...

If it were me, I'd be PISSED if people knew that I had a fish that grew over 4"!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> 40 gallons, 75 gallons...you guys are fuckin' nuts!
> 
> A 30g is A-OK for life for this fish.


No its not... How big do YOU think they get?

They get a lot bigger then people think...
[/quote]
How big do YOU think it will get in captivity? Serrasalmus species grow at a snails pace and almost never reach their full potential size in our tanks. Even if it does, at around 10 inches, 98 out of 100 of serrasalmus are home bodies and stay glued to a corner of the tank! If you get one that is rambunctious and a head slammer...then yeah, make the appropriate adjustments. It's not rocket science! These fish don't sprout into monsters overnight! And, IF the tank starts seeming too small in TEN YEARS!!!! ...upgrade a gallon. Sheesh!








[/quote]

A friend of mine that I will not name has had one for 2 years... Its grown over 4" since he has got it. It easily exceeds the 7" "Maximum"
[/quote]

Yeah man... better keep that friend's name on the DL...

If it were me, I'd be PISSED if people knew that I had a fish that grew over 4"!!








[/quote]

Gotta take it for what its worth. Coming from me thats not much. But I just feel like being the target cause I know if my friend came out to say it he will just get flamed and have the bullshit bell chiming away for him. Remember what happened with Weerhoms 18" rhom...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I say a 30B-40B would be fine but i probably wouldn't do a standard 30 as its only 3x12 but a breeder will give it the extra width without adding much more water volume or cost

I'd say get a 30-40B and a cannister and your good to go.

Weerhom , rb32 and others have been flamed not for having a large fish but for claiming it's huge with no actual proof of its actual size. With the right pictures I could make a 12" rhom look 15". You can post pics without being flamed it's when you claim them to be above average size but have no actual evidence to prove it. I don't even remember how large was weerhoms rhom was but i know rb32 's red was a decent amount smaller then he was claiming.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I say a 30B-40B would be fine but i probably wouldn't do a standard 30 as its only 3x12 but a breeder will give it the extra width without adding much more water volume or cost
> 
> I'd say get a 30-40B and a cannister and your good to go.
> 
> Weerhom , rb32 and others have been flamed not for having a large fish but for claiming it's huge with no actual proof of its actual size. With the right pictures I could make a 12" rhom look 15". You can post pics without being flamed it's when you claim them to be above average size but have no actual evidence to prove it. I don't even remember how large was weerhoms rhom was but i know rb32 's red was a decent amount smaller then he was claiming.


Weerhom claimed his rhom was 18" He measured it with pics at 18 3/4"


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

People place so much emphasis on just how much room these fish need to be healthy and happy...and YET! have zero issues with adding 20 f*cking convicts as "tank mates" ..so they don't get "lonely"! It's a new breed of P keepers I guess.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

this is getting a lil off topic but none the less the spilo needs a 75g to be housed for life no questions asked. yes we know most serras stay in a corner but for the lucky few our fish use the space. those who own multiple serras have some serras that bang tanks and others who just sit there. each fish is different. doesn't matter the size of the P either it will be active or not based on its own will. and as it pertains to some who claim to have a large P i say most are being honest as i face palmed from weerhom posting about his (which some credible members were lucky enough to own before him and have vouched for its size) because i doubted too but all the flaming on him just made it take longer to see pics and now some people who are willing to post refuse to post because some people will say its photo shopped so they enjoy their P's alone in the comfort of their home wanting to share but don't. and its hardly fair to compare a newb who wants to add 20 cons as company for their reds to someone trying to give their P the best life possible. will a 30 work for a period of time yes. but it certainly wont encourage growth on a species or variant of P we know little about or should i say most people know little about. some know more then others. tank size is subjective but in all honesty a RRS needs the 75 to be housed properly for life. even if it doesn't get huge for some it has its benefits.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

AS fan said:


> this is getting a lil off topic but none the less the spilo needs a 75g to be housed for life no questions asked. yes we know most serras stay in a corner but for the lucky few our fish use the space. those who own multiple serras have some serras that bang tanks and others who just sit there. each fish is different. doesn't matter the size of the P either it will be active or not based on its own will. and as it pertains to some who claim to have a large P i say most are being honest as i face palmed from weerhom posting about his (which some credible members were lucky enough to own before him and have vouched for its size) because i doubted too but all the flaming on him just made it take longer to see pics and now some people who are willing to post refuse to post because some people will say its photo shopped so they enjoy their P's alone in the comfort of their home wanting to share but don't. and its hardly fair to compare a newb who wants to add 20 cons as company for their reds to someone trying to give their P the best life possible. will a 30 work for a period of time yes. but it certainly wont encourage growth on a species or variant of P we know little about or should i say most people know little about. some know more then others. tank size is subjective but in all honesty a RRS needs the 75 to be housed properly for life. even if it doesn't get huge for some it has its benefits.


You post like this is a fact. Thats your opinion. I wouldn't twitch an eye at putting one of these in a 40 breeder for life.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> this is getting a lil off topic but none the less the spilo needs a 75g to be housed for life no questions asked. yes we know most serras stay in a corner but for the lucky few our fish use the space. those who own multiple serras have some serras that bang tanks and others who just sit there. each fish is different. doesn't matter the size of the P either it will be active or not based on its own will. and as it pertains to some who claim to have a large P i say most are being honest as i face palmed from weerhom posting about his (which some credible members were lucky enough to own before him and have vouched for its size) because i doubted too but all the flaming on him just made it take longer to see pics and now some people who are willing to post refuse to post because some people will say its photo shopped so they enjoy their P's alone in the comfort of their home wanting to share but don't. and its hardly fair to compare a newb who wants to add 20 cons as company for their reds to someone trying to give their P the best life possible. will a 30 work for a period of time yes. but it certainly wont encourage growth on a species or variant of P we know little about or should i say most people know little about. some know more then others. tank size is subjective but in all honesty a RRS needs the 75 to be housed properly for life. even if it doesn't get huge for some it has its benefits.


You post like this is a fact. Thats your opinion. I wouldn't twitch an eye at putting one of these in a 40 breeder for life.
[/quote]

You have also never owned one.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

from my reading it says they dont usually go over 6" so...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i own one so i politely stated my factual opinion


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I agree with AS Fan, I'm a believer that if you keep your fish in a larger environment with plenty of hiding places they are more likely to show the aggression everyone wants them to. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> I agree with AS Fan, I'm a believer that if you keep your fish in a larger environment with plenty of hiding places they are more likely to show the aggression everyone wants them to. Just my 2 cents


Please read this gentlemans sig.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol epic win ^^^


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Did i miss something


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

read your signature where u quoted johnny lol


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

O ok thank you


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

my pleasure







lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> I agree with AS Fan, I'm a believer that if you keep your fish in a larger environment with plenty of hiding places they are more likely to show the aggression everyone wants them to. Just my 2 cents


 I think almost the opposite. IMO when faced with a "fight or flight" responce the vast majority of p's will pick flight if given the option though I am all for giving a p hiding places to let it comfortable hiding or being in the open if it wants.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i agree with Cluster.

like i said before, i think your best bet is to start him off in the smaller tank. you are his owner, and if you are responsible like the expectation is, you will know when the fish needs more space.

then upgrade.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Get a 38 it will work just fine too. I kept a mac in my 38 for a long time and it was 7 inches and he had tones of room. I remember why i don't post that much anymore this site has went down hill the last few years. To many new members that ask for advice then disregard it when you tell them.


----------

